# CS4 Demo



## rcannonp (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm not sure if Photoshop CS4 is a must have for me, so I was thinking of trying out the demo. Does anyone know if it will screw things up for my CS3 installation?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 12, 2008)

Is the demo available yet then?

No, CS3 should remain the same.  The only things that may change are file associations (automatically open in CS4 instead of CS3), but you can change that back.  LR will see CS4 as primary editor for as long as it's installed, but there's a workaround for that too.


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 12, 2008)

I think that they just released them today.

Things should stay the same, but sometimes they don't. I remember having issues with GoLive after installing CS3.

I've backed everything up. I guess that I'll just go for it.


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I figured that I might actually read the Read Me file, and I found this:



> You should be able to install Adobe Photoshop CS4 on the same machine as earlier versions like
> CS3 without any problems.



I find it interesting that they used the word _should_ instead of _can_.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 12, 2008)

I've got CS, CS3 and CS4 all running on my Mac Cannon, and no other problems here.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Nov 13, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I've got CS, CS3 and CS4 all running on my Mac Cannon, and no other problems here.



Ditto almost, CS2,3 + 4


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I've already installed it, played around with it, and uninstalled it with no issues.

They included some nice stuff in CS4, but right now it just doesn't seem like a must have upgrade.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 13, 2008)

Have a quick look on John Nack's blog - post from a while back.  It was the clearest explanation of 'what's new' that I've seen.  Most of the new additions aren't that obvious.


----------



## rcannonp (Nov 13, 2008)

I've looked over all of it. I was hoping that the graphics acceleration would spead up the brushes, but they seemed to actually get slower. I use those a lot, so that's not good for me.

Also, I think that I would have to update the whole Creative Suite, so I would end up paying $6'' just to update Photoshop. I use the other stuff, but not enough to worry about updating them right now.


----------

